# 3D at Dover......



## kwboom (Oct 28, 2012)

Just got back from Dover Rod and Gun tonight. Had a blast at the shoot, nice job setting up the shoot guys and I am sure we will be back :thumbs_up 

I did ok for myself with a 225 for 30 targets and the 2 boys that I had with me shot a 169 and 157 and have only been shooting since November. Pretty good for their first time out with 3D and also first time shooting more than 15 feet....

Have to give a shout out to Ravenhunter and the boys from London and also Maxtor with his new crossbow.


Thank you again for the great night and all prep that goes into a night like this..........


P.S....... If anyone is looking for a great night shooting then check out Dover Rod and Gun Club near Chatham, great bunch of people to hang out with for the night.............:set1_applaud:


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

That was a great shoot. Nice to meet you Kwboom. My buddies all had a good time even though the one guy dry fired his xbow:mg: Worth the drive to shoot there.


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

It's on again Saturday morning !!!! Feb 2nd !


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Yes and I will be there with pledge sheets for this years Archers Against Cancer shoot if anyone wishes to get a pledge sheet. More information in *THIS* thread!


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Too bad work will prevent me from making it Saturday.


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Maxtor said:


> Yes and I will be there with pledge sheets for this years Archers Against Cancer shoot if anyone wishes to get a pledge sheet. More information in *THIS* thread!


 I didn't see you there Terry ???:set1_thinking:


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

MLabonte said:


> I didn't see you there Terry ???:set1_thinking:


 Yes, unfortunately family issues came up that I needed to attend too. I'll be there for sure Wednesday night and next Saturday!


----------



## kwboom (Oct 28, 2012)

Me and the boys will not be out on Wednesday, but we are planning on being there next Saturday...... See you then..... Hope you had a good day today.....


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Anyone wishing to shoot Dover's indoor 3D, keep in mind that tonight and Saturday are the only two shoots they have left. All the others have been cancelled!


----------



## kwboom (Oct 28, 2012)

Could not make it out tonight..... But we are planning on going on Saturday.... See you then....


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Canceled? Another 3D shoot bites the dust!


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Okay, so Dover had their Executive meeting while I was there last night. The 3D will now be OPEN every Wednesday and Saturday night until March 2nd. 

So:
Feb. 9th
13th
16th
20th
23rd
27th
March 2nd

Prices have also changed for the remainder of the shoots:

First Round - $8 (member AND non-members)
Second Round - $5
Third Round FREE!


Make sure to try and come out and help support their club and the 3D shoots!!


----------



## Skel37 (Oct 6, 2012)

Thats great! I'll definitely be going and hopefully bring a couple guys with me.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Looks like a great shoot, just a bit too far for me to drive.


----------



## buck chaser74 (Oct 24, 2011)

well i went to dover's indoor shoot last year. took the family and shot a couple rounds. just wanted to give a shout out to the guys in dover thanking them for providing a great shoot. the guys at dover were outstanding. helpfull and made the day really enjoyable...


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Great news Maxtor. I'll be back for sure.


----------



## Skel37 (Oct 6, 2012)

So how was the turnout on Saturday? Sorry I didn't make it out....I had to take advantage of the beautiful weather to get out ice fishing. Probably the last time this year.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Skel37 said:


> So how was the turnout on Saturday? Sorry I didn't make it out....I had to take advantage of the beautiful weather to get out ice fishing. Probably the last time this year.


 Was actually pretty good. I'm sure they had around 20 shooters. Glad they decided to extend them for a few more weeks


----------



## kwboom (Oct 28, 2012)

So anyone planing on heading out on the 23rd. We should be there with a few extras for a first time shooting with my older Martin recurve that I just got back in shape for shooting...... Now trying to find some 600 spine arrows for cheap.....


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Maybe. Just sold my rig so I need to have a replacement by then.


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Heads Up ! I was informed that the rest of the shoots at Dover for this year have been cancelled !!! Due to lack of volunteers to help set up and tear down - Waiting on a more precise answer regards to this from a club member. I will post as soon as I know forsure.-


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

MLabonte said:


> Heads Up ! I was informed that the rest of the shoots at Dover for this year have been cancelled !!! Due to lack of volunteers to help set up and tear down - Waiting on a more precise answer regards to this from a club member. I will post as soon as I know forsure.-


 This is in fact FALSE! Dover is still having their 3D shoots until the end of this month. Confirmed by me so see you guys out there!!!


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'll be there sat for sure


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Thank's for the info Terry !


----------



## dsal (Dec 24, 2008)

Nice set up.


----------



## kwboom (Oct 28, 2012)

We will be there from Leamington, see you there.....


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Got a new bow so hope to make it out this wed.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Was out there today. Don't imagine they were happy with the turnout of only 6 shooters


----------



## kwboom (Oct 28, 2012)

Ya not to many shooters today..... But there will still be one on Wed. the 27th and the last one on Sat. March 2nd.... After that they will still be holding the spots shoots on Wed. nights till about June or so....... That is what I was told today......


But was still a fun shoot had a good time...... See ya next Sat....


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Dover still having a shoot this Saturday ? Anyone know ???


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

only 2 shooters tonight me and Terry, Think Sat is still a go


Sean


----------

